# como probar bulbos de un amplificador



## clocko (Jul 6, 2007)

tengo un amplificador peavey mace de bulbos para guitarra u otras cosas que no funciona se le funde el fusible cada vez que lo enciendo el técnico me dice que probablemente sean las salidas sin embargo esas salidas son de bulbos y a donde lo he llevado no saben como checarlos si alguien aqui sabe como probar bulbos por favor le agradeceria mucho me dijiera como para asi no tener que comprar todo el set.

bueno cualquier informaciónrrmacion es buena asi que de antemano gracias.


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2007)

los bulbos son las válvulas al vacío no?


Saludos


----------



## centro58 (Jul 26, 2009)

las patas de filamento deben marcar resistencia y las demas no deben marcar, las puedes reactivar, quitas una y cortocircuitas todas sus patas con un alambre este alambre lo pones a tierra y a cada pata le das una descarga de alto voltage 21 Kv con un fly back de television.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2009)

Centro, esto tiene dos años y 19 días de muerto...  

Saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 27, 2009)

No le estais dando la respuesta correcta, para comprobar las lamparas si se encienden los filamentos tiene que desconectar la AT desoldando los cables. Pero yo me inclino a que tiene algun condensador o resistencia en corto, por eso le salta el fusible, por que si le salta es por exceso de consumo y eso es por que tiene una averia, "lo más posible es que compruebe la etapa de finales" es donde se dan la mayor parte de las averias, también podria ser de fuente de alimentación "condensadores electroliticos o transformador" aunque podría ser de rectificación.
Primero lo que hay que hacer es comprobar fuente de alimentación, despues paso final y por ultimo preamplificadora y desfasadora.
Antonio.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Existen comprovadores de válvulas, pero si lo vas a usar una sola vez no vale la pena que te lo fabriques/compres.


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 27, 2009)

Por supuesto que existen comprobadores de válvulas pero el mejor comprobador es el mismo aparato, a mi me han pasado válvulas que daban bien en el comprobador y ponerlas en el circuito y estar en corto. para comprobar las válvulas si encienden es como ponía en el post anterior se desuelda la alimentación de AT, y se comprueba si se iluminan los filamentos. Siguiente paso, si se iluminan, hay que descartar que no funcionan,  lo siguiente comprobar la fuente de alimentación, como habremos tenido la precaución de desoldar los cables que van a la rectificadora, desoldaremos los que van a los filamentos, y comprobaremos que el transformador en vació no se calienta, hechas estas comprobaciones si son correctas, pasaremos con un tester a medir la rectificadora y sus componentes asociados condensadores electrolíticos y resistencia o self de filtro. Más tarde pasaremos a medir los bobinados de los transformadores de salida del amplificador a ver si hay alguno incorrecto "depende del esquema hay muchos transformadores que llevan un condensador en el primario que se suele a veces cortocircuitar". Habrá que pasar a medir si hay cortos tanto en los condensadores como en las resistencias asociadas a este paso final, también el condensador de cátodo de las válvulas si lo llevan, pudiera ser que llevara polarización de 2ª reja el el mismo transformador de salida (hay que comprobar si da la tensión correcta), hay que comprobar la tensión de rejilla que tiene que ser negativa, si no hay habría que comprobar los componentes de polarización.
En el resto de los pasos suele ser muy similar las comprobaciones con lo que he puesto excepto que no hay transformador de salida.
Antonio.


----------



## allnighter69 (Nov 23, 2009)

Estimados colegas yo tengo un amplificador radson a valvulas que habia estado usando ya sabes de 'ambiental' pero de repente se escuchaba solo una bocina pues tenia salidas estereo en varios valores de ohms  por lo cual pense que era el potenciometro del balance y procedi a cambiarlo pero yo y mis recuerdos tengo una memoria de teflon que bueno el caso es que creo conecte mal los cables y cuando hice a prenderlo un bulbo y solo uno se empezo a poner al rojo vivo pero bien rojo no ese rojo caracteristico de los bulbos sino que siguio enrojeciendose y finalmente lo apague, no lo he vuelto a prender pero pues no se que es, digo se electronica, digo me defiendo pero en bulbos no sepo nada!!!


----------

